# youth shotguns



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've been thinking about buying a shotgun for my daughter. She'll be turning 10 in February. I'm thinking a 20ga -- something to hunt turkeys, rabbits, etc.

there are a number of different youth models out there to choose from. Does anyone have any suggestions on any of them (likes, dislikes, etc.)?

thanks.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My boys really like their Rem 870 Youth 20ga. Wood stock just feels nicer to me and the little extra weight helps dampen the recoil. Solid youth gun. I figure they can let their kids shoot it when they are old enough to buy a semi-auto or double.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It would be hard to beat a gas operated semi auto but that's big $$$! My 11 year old grandson got a youth mossberg 20 ga pump and loves it. Not a bad starter gun


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Packout said:


> My boys really like their Rem 870 Youth 20ga. Wood stock just feels nicer to me and the little extra weight helps dampen the recoil. Solid youth gun. I figure they can let their kids shoot it when they are old enough to buy a semi-auto or double.


IMO, the 870 are too heavy for age 9-11 or small shooters. 870 20ga are perfect for a 14-16 or youth that are big. I bought a beat up 20ga franchi al48 and cut down the stock to 11" lop. This gun ended up weighing a little under 5lbs and I paid $225 for the gun. With a proper weight and fit, you would not believe how accurate these little kids can be.

I watched a 70lb 12 year old scout shoot a 23 out of 25 at the skeet range on his first ever round of skeet with this gun. I then watched a 60lb 12 year old go 2 for 2 on wild pheasants. It will take its first turkey this year if we are able to get the job done. Cut the stock short and grow it with your kids.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

20 gauge Mossberg Bantam with stock shims.
http://www.mossberg.com/products/shotguns/pump-action/mossberg-500-super-bantam


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

My daughter learned on the Remington 870 youth, the weight is 5.75 lbs. It is a smaller version of their larger pump shotguns. Worked out great.
My son started on the Winchester 1300 youth model. Unlike the Remington it is the same size action as their larger pump gun. It has a shorter stock and the forearm and slide is shorter. Now that he is 6'3" he got a full size stock and full size slide and forearm and has a full size gun that fits him.
So they both have pluses and minuses. If your daughter stays small the Remington could be used for years, then handed down. It is a smaller all around gun. But can not grow into a full size
The Winchester is heavier but can grow up. May be big for a smaller person.
Both will last for generations
If you are up around Riverton we could sure go out and let her try them. I think the smaller gun with target loads would fill the bill.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Mossberg Super Bantam turkey setup 20 ga. Inexpensive, adjustable and shoots 3" shells. I took out a stock spacer and added a slip on Simms recoil pad for the turkey loads. Worked great.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> It would be hard to beat a gas operated semi auto but that's big $$$! My 11 year old grandson got a youth mossberg 20 ga pump and loves it. Not a bad starter gun


Is that the sa20? I've been eyeing one of those for my oldest son.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Single shot. 

"Dad the other kids got pumps why can't I have one. You need to learn to shoot so think about the first shot". 

Well I still can't shoot worth a **** but I do try to make that first shot count.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for all the advice. The mossberg super bantam is the gun I've been thinking about. Sounds like a few of you have had good success with it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

This is what my grandson has and with the short barrel he can really swing it easily and it's easy to handle. I saw him take out a teal that was breaking the sound barrier with it and also kill a mallard with an oxygen mask on.
http://www.mossberg.com/product/shotguns-pump-action-510-mini-super-bantam-turkey-thug/50495


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Single shot.
> 
> "Dad the other kids got pumps why can't I have one. You need to learn to shoot so think about the first shot".
> 
> Well I still can't shoot worth a **** but I do try to make that first shot count.


Why not give him a pump and one shell. Same as a single shot but when he gets good enough you don't have to buy another gun. Grandpa did that with me for half a duck season when I got my Remington 1100 in 16 gauge when I was 9.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Single shot.
> 
> "Dad the other kids got pumps why can't I have one. You need to learn to shoot so think about the first shot".
> 
> ...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I started hunting with a single shot 12 ga. (a Winchester model 37 to be exact). It worked fine, but I would have preferred to have a pump. I started my oldest daughter out with a single shot 20 ga. Rossi. The biggest mistake ever. The gun is short, lightweight, loud as hell and kicks like a SOB. I hate shooting that thing, and the only time it gets used now is when I throw it on the 4 wheeler in case I see a grouse. I picked up a Mossberg Super Bantam (pink camo) and it has been a much better shotgun for the kids and wife. Yes, it still has a kick but not as hard as the Rossi. The muzzle blast is less noisy too. The next shotgun I get for the girls will be an autoloader, maybe the Mossberg SA-20.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm kind of a gun snob so for me to recommend anything but a nice light autoloader or double gun just goes against the grain. Those little pump guns are pretty good choices, but they carry like a club and are very hard for most little kids to cycle. Might as well be shooting a singe shot if you ask me. Besides, good dads don't make their kids shoot pump guns...  There are several good choices for autolaoders and they can be resold or handed down when the child grows out of them Look at the Franchi or Tristar youth models in a 20 ga. You can usually pick both up for under $500


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm kind of a gun snob so for me to recommend anything but a nice light autoloader or double gun just goes against the grain. Those little pump guns are pretty good choices, but they carry like a club and are very hard for most little kids to cycle. Might as well be shooting a singe shot if you ask me. Besides, good dads don't make their kids shoot pump guns...  There are several good choices for autolaoders and they can be resold or handed down when the child grows out of them Look at the Franchi or Tristar youth models in a 20 ga. You can usually pick both up for under $500


I almost got that TriStar 28 gauge but my 9 year old needs a 12 inch LOP. I'm leaning towards the H and R youth single shot for him. I wish they made it I'm a 28 gauge...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I also bought a Franchi 48AL 28ga and put a youth stock on. Its a fun little gun. My son shoots trap with it, but when we go hunting he actually likes his Moss Bantam pump. I'm more comfortable with him on a pump gun then autoloader for safety and he has no issues cycling it when needed. Most times we set him up for one shot deals and he's not needing to blast away. Plus the pump takes 3" shells (Franchi does not), which are nice for turkey. With the Simms recoil pad and the stock adjusted to him, we have no issues with recoil. We tried out a single shot before all this and all that took was one shot and it was out of the running......


----------

